# Building a Light Bridge



## carl72 (Feb 13, 2007)

I need some help on this I want to build a light bridge using L.E.D.s a club member made all the track sensors for me the computer scoring is ready to go what I need to know will the L.E.D.s work and what to use to power them.Thanks for any help you can give me

Carl


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Have a look at*

Have a look at:

http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/

Lots of good info there...


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I bought mine from trackmate works great


----------

